# dbus_connection_disconnect

## Nik0

tach zusammen!

bei dem paket "gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.20.1" und soweit ich mich entsinnen kann auch bei anderen paketen bricht er mit folgendem fehler ab:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /usr/lib64/libavahi-client.so: undefined reference to `dbus_connection_disconnect'
> 
> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
> ...

 

was hat es damit aufsich und wie kann ich den fehler beheben?

ich hab schon gesucht wie blöde aber das einzige was ich finden konnte war halt das "dbus_connection_disconnect"

durch "dbus_connection_close" ersetzt wurde.   :Rolling Eyes: 

greetz Nik0

----------

## Nik0

keiner ne idee?

----------

## Stormkings

Ich kann nur mal raten, es könnte sein, dass irgendwo ein useflag nicht gesetzt ist. Evtl. avahi ohne dbus installiert?

----------

## Nik0

hmm, also dbus ist in meinen useflags enthalten...

----------

## Stormkings

Moin,

kannst du mal bei dir "ldd /usr/lib64/libavahi-client.so" eingeben um das zu überprüfen und dann die ausgabe posten?

----------

## Nik0

 *Quote:*   

> libdbus-1.so.2 => /usr/lib64/libdbus-1.so.2 (0x00002b1426d8e000)
> 
>         libavahi-common.so.3 => /usr/lib/libavahi-common.so.3 (0x00002b1426fc6000)
> 
>         libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0x00002b14270d1000)
> ...

 

----------

## franzf

Ich denke (hoffe) mit einem

```
emerge -1 dbus avahi
```

 sollte das Problem gegessen sein.

----------

## Nik0

leider hat das nix gebracht.

irgendwo hab ich gelesen das "dbus_connection_disconnect"durch "dbus_connection_close" ersetzt wurde.

vll im quellcode oder irgendwelchen anderen dateien die zum compilieren gebraucht werden?

bin für jede idee sehr dankbar!

----------

